# It almost Halloween, what are you going to be?



## dustinzgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

I looooooooooooove halloween. You get to dress up, get candy, and look at all the cute kids. 

Im 28 and I trick or treat and dress up. Most people give me candy too, which is cool.

Here's our costume plans:

Me: Medieval princess, red velvet dress and viel.
Daughter (13) Hippie
Son (11) Braveheart (very specifically. thats his hero)
Son (10) doesn't know yet. Probably a football zombie guy.
Daughter (10) this is a long one of her own design---evil bride zombie princess vampire. Go figure.
Son (7) Skeleton.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 25, 2006)

I am going to a party as a Medieval princess and my cousin will be going as Harry Potter


----------



## jackokent (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm going to be a mummy.  It entails drinking pints through a straw.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

carrie221 said:


> I am going to a party as a Medieval princess and my cousin will be going as Harry Potter



Yay we are like international forum halloween twins!



jackokent said:


> I'm going to be a mummy.  It entails drinking pints through a straw.



You and my old man would get along great. He's going as an alcoholic for halloween.


----------



## Saltheart (Oct 26, 2006)

A doppelganger: too cheap to buy a costume; plus I'd like to see how many people get it.


----------



## Green (Oct 26, 2006)

I will probably go to the pub for the evening, just to get away from all the annoying trick or treaters.


----------



## Briareus Delta (Oct 26, 2006)

Green said:


> I will probably go to the pub for the evening, just to get away from all the annoying trick or treaters.


 
I second that. Trick or treat is a form of begging - only worse. In effect, we're teaching children that it's OK to say 'Give me something for nothing or I'll do something horrible to you/your property'. 

I'm not saying that we shouldn't mark the occasion. I have no problem with anyone who wants to go somewhere private to worship the devil.


----------



## Memnoch (Oct 26, 2006)

What's the name for halloween Scrooge??? . . . Egg'em.


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 26, 2006)

dustinzgirl said:


> Daughter (10) this is a long one of her own design---evil bride zombie princess vampire. Go figure.



You absolutely have to post a picture of this costume. I've been trying to work it out ever since I read the post. 

I shall remain a Cat for Halloween.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

Green said:


> I will probably go to the pub for the evening, just to get away from all the annoying trick or treaters.





Briareus Delta said:


> I second that. Trick or treat is a form of begging - only worse. In effect, we're teaching children that it's OK to say 'Give me something for nothing or I'll do something horrible to you/your property'.
> 
> I'm not saying that we shouldn't mark the occasion. I have no problem with anyone who wants to go somewhere private to worship the devil.



You guys are no fun. And halloween is most certainly not about worshiping the devil, its a pagan tradition that originated by dressing up to scare away spirits that were trying to take over the bodies of the dead during the Celtic new year. Later it was combined with Roman holidays in October that worshipped the goddess of fruit. Then, even later, Commercial america took over, and now its just for stupid fun. But, to my knowledge, it was never a worship the devil. Yes it was pagan, but pagan and satan are two different things, and the Celts didn't really believe in our Christian satan anyways.


----------



## jackokent (Oct 26, 2006)

dustinzgirl said:


> You and my old man would get along great. He's going as an alcoholic for halloween.


 
I don't wait for halloween to be that


----------



## jackokent (Oct 26, 2006)

Briareus Delta said:


> I second that. Trick or treat is a form of begging - only worse. In effect, we're teaching children that it's OK to say 'Give me something for nothing or I'll do something horrible to you/your property'.


 
Baa Humbug.   What do you do to carol singers ?


----------



## Green (Oct 26, 2006)

Ignore them. They get the hint. Especially after you close the door in their faces.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 26, 2006)

dustinzgirl said:


> Yay we are like international forum halloween twins!
> 
> 
> 
> You and my old man would get along great. He's going as an alcoholic for halloween.


 
Yeah we will be


----------



## BookStop (Oct 26, 2006)

Every year my kids have to come up with costumes that don't cost hardly a thing. Last year I think we spent $7 for fabric to make a poodle skirt. This year my youngest daughter will go as a fifties chic. Oldest daughter as a gypsy - I did buy a shawl that I plan on stealing from her when H is over, and my little son is going as Luke Skywalker - his costume is costing nothing because we are putting it together with things out of his  wardrobe, and all little boys have a lightsaber or two already.. Weee - I'm not dressing up this year, but I do have an old M&M costume if I change my mind. Oh - and the dog has a froggie costume.


----------



## Tau Zero (Oct 27, 2006)

Halloween is pretty big in my office.  I posted my 2004 Halloween picture in another thread in the Lounge.  I think the thread was about pictures of ourselves.

Not to be outdone by previous years, i using my standard rule for a good costume: _the more embarrassed i am, the better the costume_.  So, this year, thanks to my wife's suggestion, i'm going to show up as a cheerleader.  I've got a real cheerleader sleeveless top that only reaches the top of my waist, and a real cheeleader's pleated skirt.  Found both at a thrift store.  Pantyhose and cheer shoes complete the outfit. The top is a bit too small, so breathing will be limited.  It should be a day of great humiliation and some discomfort on my part; in other words, it should be hilarious!

Here's a picture of my office from 2003.  I'm the one with no shirt.  I didn't quite get in trouble for this costume, but it is still talked about to this day!


----------



## Tau Zero (Oct 27, 2006)

My mistake, my 2004 Halloween picture is in this thread:

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/11856-curse-these-infernal-flies-of-terror.html


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 30, 2006)

i'm going as a mom, i'm trying to convince the organisers of parties that i'm really four my son on the other hand won a prize at a party on saturday for his power ranger costume


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm going to be . . . fat.   I bought the candy too early this year; I've eaten most of it and will need to go to the store today to buy more so that I have enough to hand out to the kids tomorrow night.


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm going to be hiding. This thing scares me. Sorry and all that but it does.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 30, 2006)

Brown Rat said:


> I'm going to be . . . fat.  I bought the candy too early this year; I've eaten most of it and will need to go to the store today to buy more so that I have enough to hand out to the kids tomorrow night.


 
This the first year that my mom has not done that... she didn't buy any candy but usually she buys it and it is gone by halloween...

We have 4 dogs so we are not going to be passing candy out


----------



## ScottSF (Oct 31, 2006)

We had our Annual costume party saturday.  This year's theme was "all creatures great and small."  I was a Racoon.  No pictures yet but many were taken.  Our parties always have some really creative people.  My landlors were a Frog and an Ant.  The ant was brilliant.  Maybe I'll learn how to post snaps.  I enjoy looking at what other people did for costumes also.


----------



## ScottSF (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey In Tau Zeros snap there's a white Dragon that I didn't even see the first time!  It's magic!


----------



## ScottSF (Oct 31, 2006)

phoey, tried to post a picture from 04 halloween but I must be daft.  It didnt work


----------



## Lexis (Oct 31, 2006)

My partner and I dressed up as Neo and Trinity from the Matrix. Trenchcoat, sunglasses, and leather gloves - so easy to do, but so effective!


----------

